# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Assalamu'alaikum, Salam Kenal

## lilpen

Salam kenal semua rekan dan para suhu disini  :Biggrin1: 
Ane masih newbie di koi dan juga di farming.
Ane juga masih jadi penggemar aja.
Belom sanggup untuk pelihara.  :Cry: 

Semoga ane dapet pencerahan dari para rekan dan suhu sekalian disini  :Pray2: 

Makasih, semuanya. Salam Kenal  :Biggrin1: 
Wassalamu'alaikum

----------


## Otten Koi Lover

wa 'alaikumussalaam 

salam kenal om

----------

